# Dev iPhone : Besoin aide pour démarrer



## cazaux-moutou philippe (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour

Je viens de télécharger le SDK iPhone et de l installer, mais voila par ou commencer ?

je n'ai jamais développé sous mac, uniquement sur pc en Delphi, C# etc...

Comment démarrer, car on me demande de développer une appli pour iPhone

Y a t il un petit tuto quelque part ?
un livre à commander ? mais pas un book en anglais de 500 pages

merci de m'aider a demarrer


----------



## ntx (15 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> je n'ai jamais développé sous mac, uniquement sur pc en Delphi, C# etc...


Ca commence mal :rateau:


> Comment démarrer, car on me demande de développer une appli pour iPhone


J'espère que tu as du temps devant toi parce que ça ne se fait pas comme ça surtout en partant de zéro.
Pour l'iPhone, c'est comme pour Mac OSX : Objective C pour le langage et Cocoa pour les API


> Y a t il un petit tuto quelque part ?


Objective C la doc est sur le site d'Apple


> un livre à commander ?


Pour Cocoa, tu peux commencer par ce livre.
Mais avant de poser ce genre de question, commence stp par faire une recherche sur le forum, tout y a déjà été abordé


----------



## tatouille (15 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je viens de télécharger le SDK iPhone et de l installer, mais voila par ou commencer ?
> 
> ...



sachant que ca require un bon background C/C++ pour toutes les API connexes OpenAL/GL/CoreFoundation, une comprehension de la compilation ecetera

ou commencer par le language et les examples sur le site iPhone dev, l'interface builder le MVC la couche multi-touche ecetera, je veux pas te decourager mais tous les killers apps que tu vois ont ete dev par des cocoa-dev veteran


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (15 Février 2009)

> cocoa-dev veteran



un vétéran est il né vétéran ou a t il débuté un jour ???


----------



## tatouille (16 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> un vétéran est il né vétéran ou a t il débuté un jour ???



non ils sont tous ne comme cela car tu ne les as jamais vu poser de question aussi newb, 
une certaine verité ds ce que je dis dans cette premiere phrase, 

ils ont certainement debuté par le debut et avec leur annees d'exp peuvent devel sur ces devices, tel est mon cas et de vague base avec c# sont loin d'etre suffisantes


----------



## ntx (16 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> un vétéran est il né vétéran ou a t il débuté un jour ???


Maîtriser Cocoa pour faire une application qui tient la route et que est diffusable au grand public nécessite un certain apprentissage, et ça ne se compte pas en jours, mais plutôt en mois. Désolé  Après si c'est pour un usage personnel, pas de soucis, c'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron :rateau:


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (17 Février 2009)

NTX

le livre que tu cites, est il bien pour debuter avec objective C ?
j ai installé le sdk iPhone

ce sdk Permet il aussi de faire faire des applis pour mac ou uniquement pour iPhone ?


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (17 Février 2009)

En fait j ai été contacté pour faire une toute petite appli sous WindowsMobile (ca je sais faire) et la meme pour iPhone

juste une icone qui lance un flux rss


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (17 Février 2009)

en cherchant un tutoriel, j ai trouvé celui ci
http://www.objective-cocoa.org/forum/index.php?topic=2107

mais est il bien ou y a t'il mieux et ou ?

merci


----------



## dmo95 (17 Février 2009)

@tatoutille : Très désagréable, je pense sincèrement que tu ferais mieux de t'abstenir par moment...

Pour ce qui est du bouquin je te conseil également celui conseillé par NTX, Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X de Aaron Hillegass. Tout simplement énorme ce livre !

A l'issue de cette lecture, si tu as de bonnes compétences de POO, tu seras capable de programmer un logiciel complet sur OS X.

Après pour iPhone, il te faudra te familiariser avec les technologies suplémentaires que celui-ci propose, car ce livre n'explique rien de la portabilité pour iPhone, ni de l'éxploitation des logiciels pour déployer l'appli sur iPhone.


----------



## tatouille (17 Février 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> @tatoutille : Très désagréable, je pense sincèrement que tu ferais mieux de t'abstenir par moment...
> 
> Pour ce qui est du bouquin je te conseil également celui conseillé par NTX, Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X de Aaron Hillegass. Tout simplement énorme ce livre !
> 
> ...



non ce que tu dis est faux, il faut savoir debuguer le CoreGraphics, et lancer ton appli en debug sur le device savoir maitriser les clefs publics et privees, GDB, derriere ca il y a un monde, en ce qui concerne le dev obj-c sous iphone c'est parfois touchi et meme souvant, a cause de la memoire, par exemple il faut savoir virer un maximum les transparences... car ca coute cher, combien de watt depense un iphone? la plupart des api++ ne sont que du C ou du C++ alors ne dit pas n'importe quoi et c'est pas avec cocoa par la pratique et une semaine d'obj-c que tu montes sur l'iphone

combien as tu d'apps sur l'Apple store? combien on t'as ete paye pour faire tout ce travail, depuis quelle firmware developes tu sur l'iphone? quels sont les hacks les plus connus qui te servent tout le temps?
pourquoi le framework security est t'il different? pourquoi tu dois creer un timer sur les actions, done, save

pourquoi les tableviews sucks sur l'iphone? somme toute important car toute view sur app iphone si ce n'est pas de l'anim est une tableview enfin si tu veux respecter le guideline, comment surcharge tu une uiview pour faire une tableview

ecetera y en a des millions comme celle la, donc ne raconte pas n'importe quoi


----------



## Mala (17 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> juste une icone qui lance un flux rss


http://theappleblog.com/2008/08/04/tutorial-build-a-simple-rss-reader-for-iphone/

Mais cela ne dispense pas de tout ce qui a été dit.



tatouille a dit:


> non ce que tu dis est faux


Le côté désagréable peut-être?  
Je suis déjà loin...


----------



## tatouille (17 Février 2009)

Mala a dit:


> http://theappleblog.com/2008/08/04/tutorial-build-a-simple-rss-reader-for-iphone/
> 
> Mais cela ne dispense pas de tout ce qui a été dit.
> 
> ...


 il est ou le async download le system de cache? les http errors? va aller loin avec ca
comment tu geres les string html  super beau comme exemple  puis en plus t'as des sections et tu peux classer whoua et ca gere les namespaces et rss et atom et rss+atom ds le meme document  c'est aussi capable de gerer les nodes media et faire afficher les videos


----------



## dmo95 (17 Février 2009)

Bien vu Mala, je pense que c'est le côté désagréable. Ca doit pas être facile tous les jours de travailler sur un Mac 12h/j dans une cave. 

Il faut sortir un peu, il fait beau en Californie non ?! Peut être un peu froid...

Bref, effectivement il ne s'agit pas de faire un Windows Vista sur iPhone mais de gérer un flux RSS, quelques concept de base devrait suffir !

Je réitere, je te conseil grandement cet ouvrage, même si la correspondance ne sera pas direct Mac OS -> iPhone.

enjOy


----------



## tatouille (17 Février 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> Bien vu Mala, je pense que c'est le côté désagréable. Ca doit pas être facile tous les jours de travailler sur un Mac 12h/j dans une cave.
> 
> Il faut sortir un peu, il fait beau en Californie non ?! Peut être un peu froid...
> 
> ...



et non guigui


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (17 Février 2009)

Je vais commander le livre, mis ne l'aurait pas avant 10/15 jours, car ici, ce genre de livre n'existe pas, et en plus en ce moment, je ne pourrais meme pas me déplacer

Merci

Et pour le tutoriel en attendant ?, y a t il mieux ou plus facile pour demarrer ?


----------



## tatouille (17 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Je vais commander le livre, mis ne l'aurait pas avant 10/15 jours, car ici, ce genre de livre n'existe pas, et en plus en ce moment, je ne pourrais meme pas me déplacer
> 
> Merci
> 
> Et pour le tutoriel en attendant ?, y a t il mieux ou plus facile pour demarrer ?



enregistre toi comme developer iphone sur adc-iphone, tu auras acces aux sample codes apple mais si tu trouves l'exemple du blog difficile ceux d'apple vont te paraitre inaccessibles

ici des exemples plus ou moins bon de Erica 
mais ca a l'avantage de faire un large tour de la techno

http://code.google.com/p/cookbooksamples/downloads/list

son livre dailleurs serait plus indique pour toi

http://ericasadun.com/ftp/CodeSamples/

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-iPhone-Developers-Cookbook/Erica-Sadun/e/9780321555458

pour l'obj-c je te conseille ca

http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Objective-C-Developers-Library-Stephen/dp/0672325861

et donc tu peux te rendre compte que cela necessite un apprentisage pas des moindre

demande a Flash Gordon, qui vient juste de decouvrir le systeme de cache de son Finder quand il creer un Bundle 
, sans le savoir et comprendre, et qui est aussi loin de se douter qu'avec un simple applescript appelant le finder il peut remedier a cela en l'ajoutant a un script post-flight, et des loups comme cela il y en a une pellete comme sur chaque techno

ici c'est pas parce qu'on ne repond pas a tout les postes que l'on ne connait pas la reponse, et dire que dev sur l'iphone s'apprend en 2/2 c'est une connerie + grosse que jupiter, surtout venant de personnes qui ont du mal a faire du html correctement ou meme peine a maitriser un seul language OO 

et de surcroit sans au moins 1 app meme simple sur l' apple store

that's it, si tu me trouves "Très désagréable", pour dire et exprimer les faits
ca te regarde, savoir estimer est le premier skill a avoir


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (17 Février 2009)

Pour le livre c 'est bon j ai commandé le 1er cité et de plus il est en francais

merci pour les autres liens


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (18 Février 2009)

Je me suis servi de l'exemple donné, ca a l'air de fonctionner

2 questions

Comment changer ou mettre une icône a cette appli
comment la mettre sur mon iphone pour tester

merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (18 Février 2009)

1- Comme toute appli Mac OS X : un fichier icone dans le projet et la reference a ce fichier dans l'info.plist

2- Il te faut une licence, en attendant teste la sur le simulateur.

Cordialement


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (18 Février 2009)

> 1- Comme toute appli Mac OS X : un fichier icone dans le projet et la reference a ce fichier dans l'info.plist



Si tu pouvais m'expliquer comment, c'est ma 1ere appli sur Cocoa et je ne maîtrise pas du tout

merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (18 Février 2009)

Commence par ici :

https://developer.apple.com/iphone/...plicationEnvironment/chapter_3_section_4.html

(Il te faut etre enregistré chez Apple, mais je suppose que tu l'est)

Cordialement


----------



## ntx (18 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Si tu pouvais m'expliquer comment, c'est ma 1ere appli sur Cocoa et je ne maîtrise pas du tout


Clic droit sur ta target, item "Get Info", onglet "Properties"


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (18 Février 2009)

Merci

je vais essayer plus tard car la ils nous coupent le courant sans arret et donc je suis sur le portable et le routeur adsl est sur onduleur

Dans la soiree ca sera plus calme


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (18 Février 2009)

Didier tu dis


> 2- Il te faut une licence, en attendant teste la sur le simulateur.



Ne puis je mettre ce que je viens de faire sur mon iPhone ??


----------



## tatouille (18 Février 2009)

http://developer.apple.com/iphone/program/apply.html

apres il faudra creer ton identity pour codesign (keychain access) ton app, 
bonne chance! 

la premiere fois ca m'a pris 3 heures, entre le site et xcode settings


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (18 Février 2009)

C est ca que je ne comprends pas trop
ce n'est pas une appli destiné à la vente juste pour etre mise sur 1 iphone, et je suis donc obligé de passer par le site d'apple ??


----------



## tatouille (19 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> C est ca que je ne comprends pas trop
> ce n'est pas une appli destiné à la vente juste pour etre mise sur 1 iphone, et je suis donc obligé de passer par le site d'apple ??



oui je ne vais te demander de p0wn ton iphone 

et pour aller sur l'apple store c'est oblige ansi qu'un accompte itunes/app store , facture ton client, la tu touches a une des poules aux d'or d'Apple donc tu payes ou rien, tu ne peux distribuer que par l'Apple store


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (19 Février 2009)

> oui je ne vais te demander de p0wn ton iphone



Fait depuis bien longtemps


----------



## tatouille (19 Février 2009)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Fait depuis bien longtemps



alors ca depends de ton firmware, 

tu peux monter l'appli dessus mais tu as quand meme besoin de creer une identite pour signer ton binaire, mais tu ne pourras pas la diffuser


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (21 Février 2009)

> alors ca depends de ton firmware,



Ok, comment faire ?


----------



## Vivid (24 Février 2009)

C'est 'chouette' les forums... :love:

Mais Ils font quoi chez Apple ? il pourrais pas faire leur boulot... non ? c'est maintenant des particuliers ou de professionnels qui n'ont pas que ça a 'foutre' même si cela peut faire plaisir, qui doivent expliquer leurs produits ??? 

Il n'y a pas de mauvais éléves que de mauvais pedagogues.

Ils ont jamais autant engranger d'argent mais, certains bureaux d'Apple en région ne sont pas revenus pour autant !!!
Le fait qu'il ne soit pas les seul ne les excuses pas pour autant.

Un bon éléves, real flow qui répond et en direct ! 

APPLE, RADIN INGRAS !!!!!!cqfd


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (1 Mars 2009)

j'aimerai avoir une solution

donc j'ai développé, ma petite appli pour iPhone
j'ai in iPhone JailBreaké

je ne veux pas shunter l'apple store, mais je dois montrer cette semaine, ma petite appli

donc 

Sous quel mode générer un exe pour iphone
et 
comment le mettre sur mon iphone

merci de votre aide


----------

